

2D barcodes for tagging the real world - adamtmca
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/08/stickybits-barcodes-message-boards/

======
adamtmca
My cofounder and I discussed this as an interesting offshoot of the idea we
applied to YC with. Our application uses 2D barcodes and this was one of the
other uses of the technology we discussed. We decided not to pursue it for a
whole lot of reasons but it's cool to see someone trying it.

